# EMS Wallpaper - Download



## 18G (Oct 8, 2010)

I made these while bored and thought they turned out semi-decent so wanted to share them with the EMTlife community. 

Let me know what ya think. Enjoy 

***************************
EMS WALLPAPER PACK v1.0
Resolution: 1440x900 (widescreen)
File Size: 314kb
****************************

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11215578/EMS Wallpaper Pack v1.0.zip


----------



## Cohn (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome  Thanks!


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, They came out great!


----------



## firetender (Oct 25, 2010)

great design!


----------



## CAO (Oct 25, 2010)

Downloaded.  Thanks!


----------



## fast65 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice job, they look great!


----------

